# Clarion DPX11551 1550w amp gut pics.



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

For anyone who has been following the Clarion DPX thread here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-h-amps-crutchfield-very-similiar-arc-ks.html

Or the Crutchfield coupon code thread here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hot-deals/60981-crutchfield-20-off-200-order-code.html

Clarion's MSRP for this amp is $699.99, Crutchfield originally sold them for $599, then put them on sale for $299.99.
A few days ago they dropped the price further, to $219.99 shipped!

Clarion DPX11551 Mono subwoofer amplifier — 1550 watts x 1 at 2 ohms at Crutchfield.com

While that's an amazing price already, you're able to use a Crutchfield referral code and another coupon code together, and save $20 more per coupon. That brings the price of this amp down to *$179.99 shipped*!  

I figured at that price I needed to stop thinking and just do it..
It showed up today, AND Crutchfield sent me an additional $20 gift card in my email! Sheesh, that brought the price down to $159.99 to my door.

Anyway here are some pics:

Overall:









1/0 power and ground terminals, 8ga speaker terminal:









Control side:









Clarion markings:









Nikola (Robert Zeff) markings:









Dem guts:


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

That amp seems like a steal for the money.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

A couple more:



















And the reason I was interested in the DPX11551 to begin with, I'm using two DPX2251s and an APX4361 for the rest of my system, I thought I might try all matching amps for once. (pic is with my center console removed, my sub amp is hidden in the back):


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Great buy. Thanks for the porn


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

What's that junction box with the L R on it that the RCA's are connected to.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

89grand said:


> What's that junction box with the L R on it that the RCA's are connected to.


Secret black box is secret. 

Those are 2 different things- The box with the RCAs is just a junction box I made instead of using a bunch of Y adapters. The L/R switchbox is something I made to flip polarity of my midbass drivers in relation to my front midrange drivers- They're DPDT switches so I can have my midbass at 0 degrees, off (for tuning), or 180 degrees out.

Those switches, the bass knob, and the amplifier gains are accessible with the center console mounted, by popping out the cup holder. This is in a Tahoe.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Awesome man, nice photos.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good looking amp for the price. Where are the fuses?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

mSaLL150 said:


> Good looking amp for the price. Where are the fuses?


They recommend a 200A fuse, outboard.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice deal there thanks for sharing. These are some of the best amps around when one can get them for under $200....Well worth more than that.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I been looking at those amps with some interest. At those prices, you can't buy dirt that cheap. I don't see how you can go wrong.


----------



## SwaGGeReR (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow great price man! What a steal.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I plan to install this sometime this week, hopefully I'll have time. I'm looking forward to seeing how it does.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Crutchfield just dropped the price another $20, down to $199.99. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...51-1550watt-amp-219-your-late.html#post805358


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

The dimensions listed:
17-5/16"W x 2-3/8"H x 10-1/16"D

Does 10-1/16 include the mounting feet, or are they extra?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

yermolovd said:


> The dimensions listed:
> 17-5/16"W x 2-3/8"H x 10-1/16"D
> 
> Does 10-1/16 include the mounting feet, or are they extra?


That measurement includes the mounting feet, it's about 8.875" wide between the feet.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay that's mega awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jul 2, 2006)

uugh, if only i was not a poor college student.......


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

ccdoggy said:


> uugh, if only i was not a poor college student.......


it can be worse, you can be a poor college graduate student. 


Damn, I bought these at $300 and never got my gift car either, either way I'm drooling over those internals. Saved mine from the great opening.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That is one heckuva deal. If I was in the market for a sub amp, I'd go for it right now.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

hey guys i now find myself in the market for a sub amp as both of my kenwood kac-1r have bitten the dust. do these really put out 1500 watts rms and are they 1.5 ohm stable (thinking of running a pair of w7 in the future)?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

From what I've read on a few forums, they do indeed put out rated power. However, I believe that they are only stable down to 2 ohm.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for that info. I was going to buy two next thursday, but I see I missed out on the deal. Crutchfield has them listed as discontinued


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah man, that sucks. That was a steal of a deal on a solid amp.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I thought they were also stackable so that you could get 3000 watts! Mine is in the mail right now.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well ima be on the look out for some.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone have access to the plexi covers for these? 

Anyone have pics of them on the amps?


----------



## robertoyoung08 (Sep 12, 2009)

i got one of these too.
i hesitated for a few days since it was clarion and ive never ran or heard much about clarion amps. but it was crutchfield, very reliable and i could've returned it if anything, so i went for it. got it for 199 minus the 25 gift card. really good deal, i was thinking id have to spend 3-400 for an amp to power my re mx. 

anyways, i just installed it, and now i gota tune it. the only problem is, its in a very tight spot, so i cant quite reach the crossovers like id like, so i can barely tweak them. and the current settings suck! i cant really dismount it cus i had one hell of a time mounting it up and i do NOT want to go through that hassle again. anyawys, any of u guys that got it got some good settings i can quickly set so i wont have to struggle to mess with it, that sound good and hit the lows good?

let me know. 
thanks.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Just an update, I've been using this amp for 7 months now and it's still working great. The rest of my setup has changed multiple times since then, but my subs and sub amp have remain unchanged. I'm still super happy with this.

Unfortunately the low Crutchfield pricing hasn't been available for a long time, but I figure it's still a great deal at today's pricing ($260-$385 range).


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep, mine is still hitting as hard too. It's the best $200 sub amp I've ever bought, that's for sure. I love the flexibility too. The only time I hear the fan is at startup when it usually kicks into high mode, but it has been comfortable to cool. I wonder if the fan will become audible in the Summer. The internal cooling fins also make it nice for mounting in tight spaces.

The one thing that somewhat disappointed me was the efficiency. I thought it would be radically better than my old A/B Linear Power. It's not. When I ran test tones my lights would dim even with the engine doing 3k RPM. With lots of bass boost my headlights looked like a flashing Christmas tree going down the road. That's at 4 ohms too. I can't imagine what a 2 ohm load would have done to my electrical system. At normal levels, however, it's perfectly tolerable.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The only place it is going to be more efficient is at normal listening levels. At full output or on test tones ALL amps will draw some current!

As for me, I am still liking my DPX1851 that is in my Rustang. I keep saying I am going to replace it to have matching amps, then I get lazy and decide that matching amps is overrated.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

We can now say that Clarion makes some under the radar underrated amps.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine is still pounding away also. I think i will have this amp till it dies, no selling for me haha.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

cleansoundz said:


> We can now say that Clarion makes some under the radar underrated amps.


We have some members here that have a hard time accepting the fact that those Clarions are nearly identical to the Arc Kars. For some reason the Arc's are viewed as totally kickass amps, while the Clarions are considered second rate. The comparisons have been discussed many times, but a few nuthuggers refuse to believe they are the same.


----------



## stickler (Jan 31, 2009)

Both of mine are still working 100%, couldn't be happier with them. Still can't believe what a great value they were @ $200.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

stickler said:


> Both of mine are still working 100%, couldn't be happier with them. Still can't believe what a great value they were @ $200.


Do you have them strapped in the same system, or are you running two in different vehicles?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Both Clarion and Cerwin Vega have a lot of underrated amps. Nikola FTW.


----------



## Mike12312 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wish I could of got that deal.


----------



## Kris_rich (Apr 4, 2021)

TREETOP said:


> For anyone who has been following the Clarion DPX thread here:
> Nice deal on Clarion DPX class G/H amps from...
> 
> Or the Crutchfield coupon code thread here:
> ...


----------

